
9-year-old hangs with PopCap, creates iOS game via Make A Wish Foundation - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/04/9-year-old-hangs-with-popcap-creates-ios-game-via-make-a-wish-f/
======
goatforce5
Making a video game is pretty neat and all, but I think Electron Boy wins the
best wish ever prize (they hand out prizes for that, right?):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FCIskbu-OM>

[http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2011740342_e...](http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2011740342_electronboy30m.html)

Both Electron Boy and the Pop Cap kid seem to be from Seattle. The Make A Wish
Seattle office is really hitting it out of the park (as much as an
organisation that always hits it out of the park can do, if you know what I
mean).

------
acrum
This is a great story; I wish there was more of this. Obviously Pop Cap has
something to gain from this story-- goodwill at least, since they mentioned
proceeds will go to Make A Wish. Too often around here we're flooded with the
"out for yourself" mentality, which I suppose rightly fits in with the
entrepreneurial nature. This is a nice break from that.

~~~
yardie
_Too often around here we're flooded with the "out for yourself" mentality,
which I suppose rightly fits in with the entrepreneurial nature._

I don't think this is the case at all. There is nothing in the spirit of
hackerdom where "I got mine" is the standard mentality. In fact it flies in
the face of OSS development where people are interested in doing something
because they thought it was cool and wanted to share it. Or they found a
solution to a problem everyone is having and felt that the best thing to do
with it is to give it away.

Saying that someone has gained something by doing charity is a very Randian
point of view. Maybe PopCap thought it make them look good. Maybe they thought
it would make them feel good on the inside. Or maybe they felt like doing
because some kid asked and they thought, "oh, what the hell".

------
tejaswiy
Phew, for a second there, I thought the 9 year old made an iOS game himself.

